# Graco FFLP tips



## Nik (May 27, 2017)

Hi all. New to the Forum. I am about to buy a house and will need to paint all interior and exterior surfaces. I intend on getting a Graco X7 as it seems to be a decent choice for the job. I know the machine comes with a 515 tip, but I have seen the new FFLP tips and am very interested in getting a few of those.

1-Are they worth it? Initial reviews I have seen suggest that they are, and for a total amateur it seems they might have less overspray and a better pattern with fewer tails leading to better results. Anybody have experience with them?
2-What sizes should I get? Those new tips seeem to come in even numbers and not odd numbers (514 and 516 instead of 515 and 517 like existing tips) 
**what size is best for interior and exterior walls? (I am thinking 514 or 516...trying to avoid buying two tips if possible)
**what size is best for trim? House has dental moulding about 6-8 in wide and other trim from 2-8 in. wide. (I am thinking 310 tip?)
**what size for cabinets? I will likely be painting the kitchen cabinets and maybe some other cabinetry. Looking for a relatively smooth finish. (310 tip?)

I will be spraying all latex paints for walls and trim. For cabinets I am open to suggestions. My wife found something called INSL-X Cabinet Coat for cabinets and seemed highly reviewed but would love some professional opinions on it.

I wanted to buy 2 tips if I can get away with it, but if it would be best to get 3 or 4 different sizes then I am not opposed to the idea.

Thanks


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

